# Drag Chain Dro



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 27, 2016)

HERE IS A NEAT CABLE ROUTING UPGRADE FOR THE DRO ON MY LATHE .

WHEN I INSTALLED THE DRO ON MY MAXIMAT SUPER 11 LATHE , I WANTED TO ROUTE
THE READ HEAD CABLES OUT OF SIGHT AND AWAY FROM CHIPS .

THIS IS ACTUALLY A 2.0 VERSION WITH THE ADDITION OF A 10 x 20 mm CNC DRAG CHAIN

WELL , YOU CAN'T ACTUALLY DO THAT , AT LEAST NOT THE WAY THE CHAINS ARE MADE
BECAUSE THEY ARE INTENDED TO HAVE WIRES STRUNG THROUGH THEM .

WITH THE READ HEAD ON ONE END OF THE CABLE AND THE DISPLAY CONNECTOR ON THE OTHER , 
NEITHER ONE WILL FIT THROUGH THE HOLES IN THE CHAIN .

SO I CHEATED . I DISMANTLED EVERY LINK OF THE CHAIN  . I CUT THE TOP CROSS PIECE
ON SOME LINKS AND THE BOTTOM CROSS PIECE ON OTHERS .

I THEN REASSEMBLED THE CHAIN ONE LINK AT A TIME BY FLEXING THE UNCUT BRACE
SO THE CABLES COULD POP THROUGH THE CUT SIDE .  
THE CUT SIDE ALTERNATES EVERY OTHER LINK SO THE CHAIN IS NOT WEAKENED .

AND THERE YOU HAVE IT , CABLES THAT STAY NEAT & ORGANIZED AS THE CARRIAGE MOVES .
THE PICTURES SHOW IT AT BOTH ENDS OF IT's TRAVEL .






THE DRAG CHAIN WAS RIDICULOUSLY CHEAP  . $4.68 / FREE SHIPPING ON E-BAY  .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/172013238270?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 27, 2016)

Very clever......


----------



## ch2co (Feb 27, 2016)

I've seen this done on big machines but didn't know the name "drag chain" and really didn't know that you could just buy it online so cheaply.
Does it seem to be stable in that it won't fatigue and break apart?   Thanks for the tip!

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2016)

Never seen a cable drag on a non CNC machine. Clever.

Make sure your connection points for the wires are very well stress relieved with moving cables.


----------



## British Steel (Feb 28, 2016)

ch2co said:


> I've seen this done on big machines but didn't know the name "drag chain" and really didn't know that you could just buy it online so cheaply.
> Does it seem to be stable in that it won't fatigue and break apart?   Thanks for the tip!
> 
> CHuck the grumpy old guy



Probably less likely to fatigue than an unsupported cable, as the bending and flexing will be spread over the length of the cable, rather than concentrated at the ends?

Nice idea, when I can afford a DRO...

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 28, 2016)

That's pretty slick, thanks for the tip. Mike


----------



## Chippy (Mar 19, 2016)

ch2co said:


> I've seen this done on big machines but didn't know the name "drag chain" and really didn't know that you could just buy it online so cheaply.
> Does it seem to be stable in that it won't fatigue and break apart?   Thanks for the tip!
> 
> CHuck the grumpy old guy



They are also referred to as energy chains, if you need do a google search.


----------

